# Tell what tractors u have ?



## caseih

What you got?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I have a John Deere 990, a Kubota BX2200 and I just sold........ a John Deere 316.


----------



## farmallpat

m/f 285 Farmall A,H&CUB, Ford 2n, Gleaner E3 combine.


----------



## caseih

Kook thanks for replyin


----------



## TINBENDER7

I have a 55 Ford 600 , 68 Ford 100 GT, 76 Sears Suburban GT18, 85 John Deere 165.
1 tractor to represent each of 4 decades


----------



## kitz

TINBENDER7 said:


> I have a 55 Ford 600 , 68 Ford 100 GT, 76 Sears Suburban GT18, 85 John Deere 165.
> 1 tractor to represent each of 4 decades


Nice tractors well except for the jd lol


----------



## TINBENDER7

My uncle gave me the JD, he bought it new in 85 and used it until last Sept, and I had it hauled to Fla.That;.s why I have a JD


----------



## pogobill

hey tinbender7, nice collection of tractors you have there! I like them all, but I did take a shine to that sears gt18. I could sure use something that size.
Cheers


----------



## grnspot110

Since I've sold the 58-520 & 720D, my tractors are all small!

'04-790 w/300 loader.
83-420 w/20 plow
80-314

The modifieds, L-R:

82-317 "special"
69-L/60 "Custom"
70-70 "Industrial"


----------



## kitz

grnspot110 said:


> Since I've sold the 58-520 & 720D, my tractors are all small!
> 
> '04-790 w/300 loader.
> 83-420 w/20 plow
> 80-314
> 
> The modifieds, L-R:
> 
> 82-317 "special"
> 69-L/60 "Custom"
> 70-70 "Industrial"


Nice bunch of tractors you have there.


----------



## TINBENDER7

pogobill said:


> hey tinbender7, nice collection of tractors you have there! I like them all, but I did take a shine to that sears gt18. I could sure use something that size.
> Cheers


Thanks, the GT18 is my worKhorse, I use it to mow with the most, I do use them all so the wife thinks I do really need them,you know back ups, lol


----------



## Country Boy

The list is down there \/ in my signature. All get used on the farm here, though the Farmall H and the 350 Utility are getting used less and less due to them simply being too small to pull the modern equipment. I still use them to pull hay wagons, rake hay, and the 350 usually is on the blower when filling the straw mow.


----------



## deerseeker001

i have a international 2500A,i have had f20,john Deere b case sc case ,t20 ferguson


----------



## MBTRAC

I have several garden type tractors :-

JD LT155
JD 415 just purchased S/H with less than 200hrs
Iseki TX2160
Self Propelled Spray Rig/Tipper/Water Pump home built from the tranny & other bits from a JD LTR180 & 25hp motor
+ lots of farm tractors.

Below is my Iseki TX2160 having a gearbox/PTO bearing replaced( in the foreground is my Mercedes Trac800 Tractor).


----------



## kitz

That red tractor in bottom pic is real nice


----------



## MBTRAC

Thanks, the old Jensen ain't a half bad tractor too; it's great for dethatching & burning rubber, but the much modified 440ci 6pack magnum is a bit heavy on the gas & a little too loud for suburban lawns..........that's why I'm in the country air!!! 

:tractorsm:aussie:


----------



## jwal10

All I have left is a 454/2400 lowboy hydro painted cub cadet cream and yellow. Used for tractor drives and pulling the sheepherder wagon camper down near the creek....James


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I have a lil bit of everything - MTD, Murrays, Dynamarks, Craftsmans - lone Simplicity , Poulan and whats left of a Wheelhorse .

Last time i counted there was 28 of them....yes most of them run, some are parts and a few are 'modifed' for different applications ( speed, mud, ect)


----------



## JoeKP

Got my 2 craftsmans 



















The mtd that's now just a frame. 









My Scott's by John Deere 









And now the Murray I just got today. 









I will get and post updated daylight pics tomorrow.


----------



## reckless

I,ve got a 1957 major and an early sixties Satoh


----------



## tomf

I have a Ford 1310 with brush hog and front end loader. Have had it for a few years. Use it mainly to cut meadow and to haul wood I have cut up from fallen trees for fire wood. I love having this tractor. What a fun tool.


----------



## darthikemed

I have a toro but it needs work done


----------



## Argee

Case/David Brown 990...Ford/New Holland 1715...Simplicity 7112....Murray Wide Body....Craftsman GT5000 (recently sold)...Husqvarna GTH26V52LS....Simplicity 7018 (parts tractor) Have a couple of frames laying around from various projects.


----------



## jhngardner367

Hey,Argee..you wouldn't want to add a BOLENS...would you?? LOL!


----------



## Argee

Ha ha.....thanks, but no! My next project tractor is going to be an Economy.....if I can find one at the right price.


----------



## Mike77

Oliver hg, Ford 8N, McCormick cub, Massey ferguson 204 fork lift, John Deere 40c


----------



## stephenscity

Just have my 50 8N now Sold the 53 Super C so I can start a new project!!!


----------



## ben70b

Deere 8300, 4640, 4440, 4430, 4020 with loader, 70, B, 310se, and a 212. Plus the Oliver 70 and my cub cadet. In the market for a 8770


----------



## ben70b

here we go


----------



## Argee

stephenscity said:


> Just have my 50 8N now Sold the 53 Super C so I can start a new project!!!


Nice looking rig!


----------



## Mike77

@ ben70b

Nice fleet you got there


----------



## Rio_Grande

International 574, mf 135, mf 255, CTL 70 and a gravely zero turn. Like tkem all.


----------



## Daddy_Dale

I just purchased an Iseki ts1700 with 2 cylinder diesel. Looking for information on it.


----------



## Green Acres

I just bought a Yanmar FX16D with a 52" front loader, we have 2.5 acres and a shovel just wasn't cutting it anymore. It won't start without a jump, so I'm getting a new battery today, and from what I can tell it wasn't charging the battery, but it started to rain on Sunday evening.


----------



## unsquidly

Kioti CK3510 SE HST.........John Deere 2020...............John Deere 4020 Diesel......My babies.....LOL


----------



## bontai Joe

I have a Kohler powered Deere 316, an Onan powered Deere 316, a Deere 210, a MTD of some kind that was free because I wanted the wheel weights but had to take the whole tractor. And if we are counting 2 wheel machines I have a 1970's vintage Troy-Bilt tiller that currently needs a lot of TLC


----------



## SidecarFlip

Lets see...

2004 Kubota M9000 HDCC3 SSQA loader, forks, grapple
2002 Kubota M9000 HDC Ditto
2010 New Holland Disc Bine
2021 Kubota BV variable chamber electronic round bailer with acid applicator
2019 Kuhn Masterdrive rotary rake
2018 Sitrex 2 basket tedder
2011 New Holland 4 x 6 round bailer
Cosmo rotary 750 pound capacity fertilizer spreader
250 gallon 3 point pto powered sprayer
Just the big stuff....lol


----------



## BinVa

Still running old green tractors… JD 4440, 4250 MFWD, 2510 w/loader, and Belarus 8345 MFWD w/loader. B.


----------



## SidecarFlip

If I didn't run hay, I'd trade both of mine in and get a much smaller unit. The implements I use dictate what pto power I need, which determines tractor size. New round bailer I just bought requires minimum 65 pto.


----------



## BinVa

Same here 6x5 round baler and rolling hills will make 100hp+ tractor grunt!! Mis my turbo'd JD 4020 for roading wagons and 520 tricycle was fun to watch the sparks fly at night. B.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SidecarFlip

Problem with a (5x6) round bailer is transportation of bales. 5 foot wide bales are illegal to transport on a public highway as the are over width when loaded on a wagon of goose neck trailer (max width on a public highway here is 102". Bales placed side by side are 120" which is a no no.) and the LE will write you for an overwidth load and my hay is always transported on a public highway. That necessitates a 4 foot wide bale chamber, no exceptions. I don't roll 6 foot bales anyway. Max diameter is hard on a bailer. I roll 5 foot 5" bales. with a solid core usually. My customer's farm is 15 miles from where the bales are anyway. 15 miles of public roads. It's pretty flat here so no issues with gradient.


----------

